# Changing Slides



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you change the slide and barrel on a commander to a longer one...say 5" or 6"? If so, where do you find them? Sorry if it's a stupid question but I don't know anything about parts. Thanks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can use a full size frame for a 6" long slide. The frame is same for both. I think it's same frame for the Commander to but I don't know for sure. I'll have to get my mics out later ..I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Too Slow '90 (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You can use a full size frame for a 6" long slide. The frame is same for both. I think it's same frame for the Commander to but I don't know for sure. I'll have to get my mics out later ..I'll get back to you on that.


Thanks.


----------

